# Thursday night drinks, 17 February, Bice Skybar, Hilton JBR



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

A long weekend is coming up and I hope everyone is ready to make the best of it!

This week's Thursday night drinks will be at Bice Slybar at the Hilton on JBR Walk from 9pm.

Newbies are always welcome. Please PM me for more (contact) details.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great location! Pity I am out of town this Thursday...will think of you guys while I am checking out Doha nightlife


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Sounds like a great location! Pity I am out of town this Thursday...will think of you guys while I am checking out Doha nightlife


Doha Thursday night drinks then? 

Oops I just realised... I made a typo! It should read SKY Bar....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm ... is it well within 77 steps?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Hmmm ... is it well within 77 steps?


If you exclude the steps up to the right floor (on account of you taking the lift up there) then yes I would say it is well within that number of steps!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Should be door-to-door, no?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> ..will think of you guys while I am checking out Doha nightlife


Enjoy let me know if you find it


----------



## cute_coleen (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds exciting! hope I can join


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking forward to do some drinking and catching up too


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Looking forward to do some drinking and catching up too


Counting down the hours to the weekend...!!


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds good.. I should be there!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Sounds like a great location! Pity I am out of town this Thursday...will think of you guys while I am checking out Doha nightlife


Good luck there is none!


----------



## Ruu (Feb 11, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> A long weekend is coming up and I hope everyone is ready to make the best of it!
> 
> This week's Thursday night drinks will be at Bice Slybar at the Hilton on JBR Walk from 9pm.
> 
> Newbies are always welcome. Please PM me for more (contact) details.


Hi there cant wait im very intetested in coming


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Im hoping to be along for a beverage or two!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

This already looks like it is going to be quite a popular evening! 

P.S. to the newbies... Do please send me a PM to exchange contact details so you can find us. But please remember that just because my name on the forum is Yoga Girl I cannot be expected to just "know"when you are lost and call you right there and then to give you directions. Ehem,.. I wish I had those powers but I dont! (yet?)


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> A long weekend is coming up and I hope everyone is ready to make the best of it!
> 
> This week's Thursday night drinks will be at Bice Slybar at the Hilton on JBR Walk from 9pm.
> 
> Newbies are always welcome. Please PM me for more (contact) details.



Hello!

I'm new to the forum but been in dubai for about 4 months now. Glad to see this thread and really looking forward to being there and meeting new people 

Yoga Girl, my PM doesn't seem t be working yet so how do we exchange contacts???? 

xx


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sonnet130 said:


> Hello!
> 
> my PM doesn't seem t be working yet
> xx


Do a few more posts and when you get to 5 your PM should kick in.


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Do a few more posts and when you get to 5 your PM should kick in.


Ahh! ok! thanks stewart! (thats two!)

xx


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Do a few more posts and when you get to 5 your PM should kick in.


Don't understand this requirement for 5 posts :s. (three)

xx


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Do a few more posts and when you get to 5 your PM should kick in.


The things one needs to do to just meet a bunch of people! (four. almost there!)

xx


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah keep going intentionally posting 1 line per post and I'm sure a moderator will start deleting them and forcing you back to 0 

They're there so that advertisers won't just join and spam people using the PM system.


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Do a few more posts and when you get to 5 your PM should kick in.


And a couple of beers  (and thats five!)

Lets see if this PM thing works now!

xx


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah keep going intentionally posting 1 line per post and I'm sure a moderator will start deleting them and forcing you back to 0
> 
> They're there so that advertisers won't just join and spam people using the PM system.


Oh no!

I thought i found a way to beat the system! guess not 

Any other (earier and quicker) way to know how I can get in touch with you all at tonight's drinks?

xx


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah keep going intentionally posting 1 line per post and I'm sure a moderator will start deleting them and forcing you back to 0
> 
> They're there so that advertisers won't just join and spam people using the PM system.


Probably easier to go to the lounge and talk some shyte


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Probably easier to go to the lounge and talk some shyte


Hahaha! Excellent! Sounds about right! 

I am new to this forum, so please do bear with my silly questions . What time do we usually get together???

xx


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sonnet130 said:


> Hahaha! Excellent! Sounds about right!
> 
> I am new to this forum, so please do bear with my silly questions . What time do we usually get together???
> 
> xx


Changes from time to time depending on who organises.
Normally about 8 or 9.
But I normally get on it a bit earlier


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

stewart said:


> Changes from time to time depending on who organises.
> Normally about 8 or 9.
> But I normally get on it a bit earlier


Brilliant! think ill be there half 8.

Final question! Do I look for a reservation under someone's name or....???

xx


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

sonnet130 said:


> Hahaha! Excellent! Sounds about right!
> 
> I am new to this forum, so please do bear with my silly questions . What time do we usually get together???
> 
> xx


Thursday night drinks always starts from around 9pm.
The 5 posts thing isnt automatic. It might take a couple of hours.

If you do not get to send me a PM before 8pm tonight then I suggest you go straight to the Bice Skybar and ask at the door. There should be quite a few of us tonight.. so look for a mixed group of people making a lot of noise and taking over the place (we are getting quite good at that!).
Alternatively you can walk in and ask every girl if they are Yoga Girl 
You never know... you might meet a lot more people that way!


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> Thursday night drinks always starts from around 9pm.
> The 5 posts thing isnt automatic. It might take a couple of hours.
> 
> If you do not get to send me a PM before 8pm tonight then I suggest you go straight to the Bice Skybar and ask at the door. There should be quite a few of us tonight.. so look for a mixed group of people making a lot of noise and taking over the place (we are getting quite good at that!).
> ...


Ook! 

Hope my PM does kick in by 8 tonight *fingers crossed* and hope I find the right yoga girl and co. tonight 

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

xx


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> A long weekend is coming up and I hope everyone is ready to make the best of it!
> 
> This week's Thursday night drinks will be at Bice Slybar at the Hilton on JBR Walk from 9pm.
> 
> Newbies are always welcome. Please PM me for more (contact) details.


Hey,
I've just joined expat forums, and am new to Dubai from Australia.
I'd love to be in to meet some others tonight.
I don't think I can PM yet,, any chance you could send me the details?
Cheers
Edwina


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just post in The lounge or anywhere else and the PM feature should be ready in a few hours. Even if not, it shouldn't be so hard to find us at the place. Many others have done that.


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Moe78 said:


> Just post in The lounge or anywhere else and the PM feature should be ready in a few hours. Even if not, it shouldn't be so hard to find us at the place. Many others have done that.



Thanks Moe!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Evenstar said:


> Thanks Moe!


Sonnet's just got activated and sent me a PM. I am sure if you have a little patience yours will also be active in a short while so you can PM.

It looks like it will be a much larger group than expected tonight so I dont think you should have big problems finding us !

I apoligise in advance for not remembering all the new forum names when you do turn up!


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> Sonnet's just got activated and sent me a PM. I am sure if you have a little patience yours will also be active in a short while so you can PM.
> 
> It looks like it will be a much larger group than expected tonight so I dont think you should have big problems finding us !
> 
> I apoligise in advance for not remembering all the new forum names when you do turn up!



No worries 
I never remember names, only faces... and dresses..
after all, glamour is what makes a man ask for your phone number and a woman ask for your dress maker


----------



## sonnet130 (Feb 17, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Hey,
> I've just joined expat forums, and am new to Dubai from Australia.
> I'd love to be in to meet some others tonight.
> I don't think I can PM yet,, any chance you could send me the details?
> ...


hey evenstar!

i didn't know i'd be able to "pass my wisdom" so soon, but here goes: i joined the forum today morning myself, a few hours before you, and my PM was activated in a couple of hours, so yours should kick in soon too!

see you tonight!

xx


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

sonnet130 said:


> hey evenstar!
> 
> i didn't know i'd be able to "pass my wisdom" so soon, but here goes: i joined the forum today morning myself, a few hours before you, and my PM was activated in a couple of hours, so yours should kick in soon too!
> 
> ...


Thanks Sonnet!

Cheers for the advice


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks sonnet.
Much appreciated


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Evenstar said:


> No worries
> I never remember names, only faces... and dresses..
> after all, glamour is what makes a man ask for your phone number and a woman ask for your dress maker


 I can see this could turn into quite an interesting evening... and for once it also seems the girls far outweigh the men in numbers!:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> I can see this could turn into quite an interesting evening... and for once it also seems the girls far outweigh the men in numbers!:clap2:


Interesting, the blokes wont be able to get a word in


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like the night will be all about shopping and pedicures. NS will fit in perfectly LOL


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

hahaha Moe. LOL.

Well im still in, So see you guys later..


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Whats the dress code for this place? Will i get away with shorts or should i crack out the jeans for the first time since arriving in these dusty lands?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

zoglug said:


> Whats the dress code for this place? Will i get away with shorts or should i crack out the jeans for the first time since arriving in these dusty lands?


Way to cold for shorts.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's smart casual so you could probably get away with a good pair of jeans but preferably something that doesn't look like jeans.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe when do us girls EVER talk about pedicures if not when Nightshadow is around???? And the twist the conversation takes there is slightly different  He still hasnt told us what colour he prefers!! Lol

Jeans are usually ok but dont dress too casual (shorts are best avoided except at beach bars in most of the hotels).

See ya all tonight!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's true, he sure loves talking about it but hasn't mentioned his favorite color yet!


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Stewart.. I thought you were MIA (Missing in Action) this weekend?


----------



## Ruu (Feb 11, 2011)

unfortunately i missed yesterday's get together  hopefully next thursday ill be there


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you yoga, it was a lovely night, it is always great to meet new and old faces, I had a great fun.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bradley619 said:


> Hey Stewart.. I thought you were MIA (Missing in Action) this weekend?


Had all intentions of getting there but unfortunately after having a few pints to many at the Seafarers club in Jebel Ali with some mates the time got away from me. 
I had enough problems trying to comunicate with taxi driver to get home. 
I am not sure what language I was speaking. 
Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. Another great group and it is nice to see the number of regulars is steadily increasing week after week.
At this rate we will need to book the entire bar soon


----------

